# my puppy hates HATES clothes...what to do???



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Okay, so my puppy has diarrhea...she's not doing too well so I thought it would be good to put some clothes on her since it's getting really cold. Well, I tried this morning, and of course, she tried to tear my hand to shreds. She crinkled up her litle nose and went crazy, snarling at me, biting me. Does anyone else's puppy go to THIS extreme when being clothed? I know there was a different post that was asking if your puppy likes clothes. Well, I'm asking if anyone puppy absolutely hates it and will not allow you to put it on her even if it means freezing her lil bum off. I don't understand because she's fine after she has it on. Could this be some kind of phobia? A bad experience she had before I got her? I was hoping she would get better with age...she's currently 11 weeks old, but my goodness, she's just getting more viscious. I will not give up on this because I've bought way too many cute outfits for her, but I would appreciate any suggestions you all have. Should I get a muzzle for her? And do they have ones that would fit small dogs? My puppy is only 2 lbs. at the moment. Someone please just give me some advice. Thanks!!


----------



## suzyb (Sep 10, 2005)

ok i definitely wouldnt resort to a muzzle just yet...
my chi does it too but he only does it sometimes when he's in a picky mood - which it seems chi's get in "picky moods" at times. anyway, i read in a book about stuff like that (or if htey growl when u touch them in bed, or when they're eating etc) and it's all about the fact that they think they're in control over you and you gotta change that asap. i read to have some kind of treat that they really like and hold it in front of them while you're doing whatever it is that they growl at you for and stroke their back gently while they eat the treat saying 'good boy/girl" and giving them praise. then when you get the clothes on, give ur chi another treat and stroke him/her gently and tell them they're a good dog. you have to understand that some dogs arent used to this and have a harder time adjusting to it than others but dont worry, your chi will come around it will just take some time


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks...I will definitely try that out when my puppy is feeling better. I guess she was more vicious than normal this morning because she's not feeling too well. And I think I over-spoiled her, so I wouldn't be surprised if she think that she's in control of me because she actually is. I did get a chihuahua book yesterday, so I'm going to try and undo the damage that I've done. I just hope she'll end up at least putting up with clothes. I don't expect her to like it, but just to tolerate would be good enough. Well, thanks for your advice!!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

My Piña doesn't like her clothes either. She will lay around when she has a t-shirt or sweater on and either sleep or just close her eyes and lay limp kinda pathetic-like and pretend to be sleeping. I haven't put her clothes on very often and I am hoping she will get used to wearing them and act like she normally acts when she's wearing them; running around and such. We will soon get snow and she will really need to wear this stuff. It will be mightly cold for her to go outside to do her business in January at -20C without something on...


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I guess they just have to get used to it. I'm just going to get a muzzle and wrestle my baby. I am determined to get her clothed!!!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I know you said you already have some cloths for her... but to get her used to the idea, you might want to try out things that don't need to go over her head, but fasten under her ribs & around her neck. Those might be easier to get her into (IE sneak it on while she's eating or busy chewing on something). Then when she's used to that, try the ones that need to go over her head.

Also, when Tico's vet put a muzzle on him, he instantly became more submissive then I'd ever imagine him being.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Just wondered are you treating her for the diarrhea as shes very young and tiny?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I dont think a dog/chi should be forced to wear clothes if they dont want to. I was a little offended hearing that you would mussle your chi because she/he wont wear clothes. I understand you dont want the chi to be cold but you could wrap her in a blanket- use a water bottle ect... in stead of clothes. She clearly feels uncomfortable in them and you doing this while she has an upset stomach will not help either problems at all. You want the best for your baby but stressing her to put clothes on while she has a saw tum is not best. Have you tried clothes with zips- so you dont have to get it over her head- just through her arms and thats it.  after a while she should get used to them but if she doesnt feel right- she ISNT right and she knows best for herself. Wrap her up in loadsa blankies for now :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

also you say you bought "to many cute outfits" well are they cute and warm- or just put on to look cute?! her happiness is more important than how much money you spent or how cute the clothes are. Surely you wouldnt want to mussle her becuase she refuses to look cute?! :?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

My only advice is to find a way to make it a positive experience for her. You could start by just rubbing her with the clothes and if she doesn't react in a bad way, give her a treat or a "good girl". Then, maybe hide the treats inside the shirt and help her stick her head in to find them.. then just gradually work your way to putting it over her head and let her get used to that... then try going all the way with it.

I'd start with a basic t-shirt - not anything too frilly or thick - that way it's as unobtrusive as possible. Then work your way up to the prom dress. :lol:


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I would just be positive and persistant. keep trying and be nice about it. I wouldn't use a muzzel, she may think it's a punishment!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

those goggles do look uncomfortable- what is there reason? what are they used for?


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

Don't worry, he just wore them for the picture, I never make him wear clothes that he hates. He actually didn't fight the goggles, but I felt bad keeping them on him.


----------



## tinycharlie (Aug 16, 2005)

they are for entertainment. lol i think he looks spiffy lol


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

My Taco didn't like clothes for a long time. He didn't fight, but he would try to get away from me or just not come when I had them in my hand. Then he would try to get it off. So, to get him used to them, I made him a blanket coat. It has velcro around the belly and around neck, so it was real easy to get on and not very confining. I started putting it on him when he wanted to go outside, which he loves. So, llike Cooper's Mom said making it a good experience. If you wear the coat, we'll go outside. He doesn't seem to mind now and I've even tried some other things with sleeves and he's getting used to them.


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

tinycharlie said:


> they are for entertainment. lol i think he looks spiffy lol


I love that picture! It makes me smile!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Somethin that worked for me was I made really simple velcro on vest like the one that is posted in the craft section. Its easy to come on and off. I put it on for short periods of time... eventually pedro forgot. Then I tried sweaters. The tshirts and sweaters must be scary to them because they are being forced into this thing and cant see and have no idea what its for!!!!! Also it helped that pedro hada harness. He got use to wearing that as well so it made it easier.
OMG that dog with the goggles!! Now how does a puppy let you get those on him!!!!!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Angel really doesn't like clothes that much either. She will tolerate them without a fuss but would certainly prefer not to wear them. I rarely put them on her... only if it is cold or for pictures and special occasions. The other 98% of the time she is naked.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

mine hated clothes at first i just had to get her use to them .also she is ill that is usually a bad time to even try to put clothes on or anything even a harness.as for the muzzle bad idea that would make her submissive and more fustrated.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't dress up Miellie - not to be rude but I don't like it.

Miellie has one Springbok Rugby jersey that I put on if it's cold and it's a struggle, she HATES clothes. She also HATES her harness, but she has a collar now which she doesn't even notice. If it's cold and I need to put on her jarsey, I open the neck part and sneak up on her and just put it on through al the stuggling. She sometimes does bite me accidently but then I just scold her for biting me. 

So I guess getting dressed is not a good experience for her but when she is wearing the jesray it doesn't seem to bother her.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

In my humble opinion it has nothing to do with the clothes, but everything to do with dominance issues. Diego was exactly the same way when he was younger...he would literally tear my hands to shreds when I tried to do anything to him...clip his nails, clothe him, clean his ears, etc. He could be pretty vicous. I got some great advice on this board to make sure he knew I was the alpha and it worked like a charm within a week! He lets me do anything to him now without a fuss. It isn't as horrible as it seems to let them know you are in charge...you don't have to be mean and you can still spoil them. Good luck!!


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

if u want her to wear a warm cosy sweater then u will need to do it gadually its new experience for then so take it slowly add little by little day by day but do treat her tummy upset first coz she mitebe feelin ill
hope u get on ok 
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wave:


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Alli said:


> In my humble opinion it has nothing to do with the clothes, but everything to do with dominance issues. Diego was exactly the same way when he was younger...he would literally tear my hands to shreds when I tried to do anything to him...clip his nails, clothe him, clean his ears, etc. He could be pretty vicous. I got some great advice on this board to make sure he knew I was the alpha and it worked like a charm within a week! He lets me do anything to him now without a fuss. It isn't as horrible as it seems to let them know you are in charge...you don't have to be mean and you can still spoil them. Good luck!!


Can you tell me the caption as I would like to search for the thread and read it. It's the same with Miellie. I can't even clean her tearstains without having to hold her down, which I hate!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I just found this quiz posted by Mia a while back...it's great! If you do a search for 'dominance training' and/or 'alpha' you should be able to find lots of other info!! 


*is your chi dominant? 

Here is how you can tell if it's you or your dog in charge of the household. Take the following quiz. If you flunk any one of the questions and you are sending a subtle message to your dog that it may be the one in charge. Flunk them all and you better change things quickly. 
1) Does your pet get out of your way when you walk? 

Alpha dogs do not move out of the way of submembers. Rank has its privileges and one of them is to stay where you're at. Do not step over or around your dog when walking across the floor. Make them move out of your way by gently shuffling your feet through them. If you don't, you're saying to the dog that he's in charge. 

2) Who has the best seat in the house? 

Your dog should move out of your way when you go to sit on the couch (or shouldn't be allowed on the couch at all). Alpha dogs are allowed to sit wherever they want. If your dog growls at you when you go to sit on the bed or couch, he thinks he's in charge. 

3) Who walks through the door first? 

The leader of the pack is exactly that - the leader. You should be the one leading the way into situations - and this includes going through doors. Don't allow your dog to barrel through the door ahead of you. You're conveying the message that he can be the leader. 

4) Who eats first? 

Alpha dogs eat first, submembers eat later. If you schedule feed your dog, you should be doing it after you eat, not before. Again this conveys the subtle message that the dog is in charge. 

5) Is your dog obedience trained? 

A dog that won't sit for you probably has the idea in their head that they don't have to because they are the one in charge. Obedience training can be an excellent way to regain your status of boss. 

6) Who owns the food/toys/treats? 

All of the possessions of the household belong to the alpha dog and they allow others to use them when they so desire. If your dog won't let you take away his bone or growls at you when you go to remove his food bowl, he thinks they are his and not on loan from you. He considers himself boss. 

7) Who walks whom? 

Again, alpha dogs lead the way and if your dog is pulling you down the street in a waterskiing fashion, he thinks he's the leader and can go where he wants. 

Can you groom your pet? 

If your dog growls or fusses over being groomed or having his nails clipped, then he may consider himself boss. Not only should all the toys and items in the house be yours, so should every part of his body. You should be able to grab his tongue, reach in his ear, pry apart his toes, etc. - because he should have no say in the matter. If he balks, he thinks he has a say. 

9) Who wins staring contests? 

Direct eye contact in dog language is a threatening gesture. Your dog should not want to look directly at your eyes if you lock your eyes on his. Submissive dogs turn their heads away. 

10) Does your pet growl or snap at you? 

These are both signs of dominance and should never be allowed - the only exception might be when the dog is ill or injured. Human aggression is a big no-no and these attempts at rebellion should not be tolerated by the alpha leader.*


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Okay first of all, I would like to clarify that I do not in any way MUSCLE my dog. She is very tiny and I wouldn't do anything to hurt her. When I said that I wrestle with her, I meant that figuratively, not literally. She's my baby and I wouldn't do anything to jeopardize her health or well-being. I have never handled her roughly, but always with a gentle hand. She does must of the wriggling and squiriming, and I just try to hold her down to calm her. I've heard many other people on this forum say that it's okay to lay your baby on his or her back to calm him/her, so I really don't think this is hurting my baby. If it was, I really wouldn't be doing it. Also, her clothes are cute and were mainly obtained for the purpose of keeping her warm. Not to be rude, and since you mentioned that you were offended. Well, I was quite offended that you would think I was hurting my baby. I have done no such thing and never will. Also, I'm not a paris hilton. I don't force my baby to wear cute outfits just for the sake of being cute. I'm just worried about her because she is always shivering. Also, I have wrapped her in blankets, but she doesn't like that too much either because that's what they do at the vet, and I think she associates being wrapped in a blanket with going to the vet's office. She does get a hot water bottle wrapped in towels at night. And just to clarify it's not hot as in scorching hot. I don't want anyone to think that I put her in danger by giving her a hot bottle. And to clarify another thing, yes, she is being treated for her diarrhea. It has gotten much better since she's been to the vet. She's on Gastroentesinal food, and that's helping her stomach. I'm sorry if I offended anyone, but I'm sure that I care for and love my baby just as much, if not more than you care for your baby. Sorry if this message sounds a bit attitudish, but I've been through two weeks of H-E- double hockey stick because my baby has been having diarrhea. It is definitely getting better though. Thanks for all your advice. I hope this message answers two particular people's questions/comments.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Also one more thing, steph, it is your opinion that dogs shouldn't be forced to wear clothing. Actually, most vets will tell you that it's a good idea to put something on your chi in chilly temperatures. It seems like you have this idea that putting clothes on them is torture, but it's actually for their good. Yes, they may not like it at first, but most of them, from what I've heard actually learn to like it because they associate it with going outside or going somewhere. I'm not singling you out to be mean, but you have made some accusations that I find horrendous, and I just wanted to clarify that. You mentioned TWICE that I was muscling my dog, but I'm not an idiot. I wouldn't muscle my baby who is only 2lbs. Also, she is alot stronger than you put her up to be. It's good to be gentle, but sometimes you need to put your foot down and be firm with them as well. Anyways, as for the goggles, I think they are cute, and obviously it was just a little gettup. It didn't have an ACTUAL purpose. And if the dog doesn't mind, what's the harm? And one last thing, no, puppies shouldn't not be muscled just for the sake of being cute. My baby is cute without any lacy and filly shirt/dresses. The only things I've gotten for my baby are sweatshirts, shirts, and coats. Obviously, those are not meant to be cute outfits, but they happen to be cute because that's just personal preference. Thanks!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

no harsh feelings on my end...sorry if i sounded totally bit*hy. I was just offended to hear that someone thought I was hurting my baby who I love more than anything in the world. The ONLY thing I care about it her well-being and happiness. She's my baby...so sorry if I was rude/mean, but I just really wanted to clear my name. Thanks for all your help everyone. =)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

kimmiek915 said:


> Also one more thing, steph, it is your opinion that dogs shouldn't be forced to wear clothing. Actually, most vets will tell you that it's a good idea to put something on your chi in chilly temperatures. It seems like you have this idea that putting clothes on them is torture, but it's actually for their good. Yes, they may not like it at first, but most of them, from what I've heard actually learn to like it because they associate it with going outside or going somewhere. I'm not singling you out to be mean, but you have made some accusations that I find horrendous, and I just wanted to clarify that. You mentioned TWICE that I was muscling my dog, but I'm not an idiot. I wouldn't muscle my baby who is only 2lbs. Also, she is alot stronger than you put her up to be. It's good to be gentle, but sometimes you need to put your foot down and be firm with them as well. Anyways, as for the goggles, I think they are cute, and obviously it was just a little gettup. It didn't have an ACTUAL purpose. And if the dog doesn't mind, what's the harm? And one last thing, no, puppies shouldn't not be muscled just for the sake of being cute. My baby is cute without any lacy and filly shirt/dresses. The only things I've gotten for my baby are sweatshirts, shirts, and coats. Obviously, those are not meant to be cute outfits, but they happen to be cute because that's just personal preference. Thanks!


That right it is my opinion.
And no i dont think putting clothes on them is torture- my baby wears loads of tops- jumper- coats but only for certain purposes. If he didnt like something- i wouldnt make him wear it.
I only mentioned twice about you muscling a puppy chi because you asked do they do them in her size- why enquire about size then? And no I am not making her out to be weak- you totally missunderstood. I know you can be too nice and have to be firm- gosh my romeo lives in a hectic house witha 6 year old beleive me i know how tough chis can be but that wasnt my point. I wasnt making her out as a weakling- my point is if evan if a massive strong dog like a rottweiler didnt like wearing clothes- then i wouldnt put him in them. Not to do with how strong the dog is or anything. And you said if the dog doesnt mind- whats the harm? well judging by this topic your dog does mind. Personally i dont mind (yes in my opinion) most clothes with an exception of the ridiculous items but yes if the dog doesnt mind, then whats the harm?
And yes im not silly i no for a fact you didnt mean literally wrestle her :shock: but the muscle i thought you were genuinly enquiring about using one.
You also mentioned that you were offended to think that someone would think you would hurt your baby- well no i dont think anyone said they thought you purposley hurt your baby and im sure you love her to pieces- but then i dont know you at all and just judged by your first posts and there are people that do just dress them to look cute as accessories, so i wouldnt take offence from someone that doesnt know you. Anyway I wont state my opinion next time.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

if mine dont wanna wear clothes i would never force them

its not a fashion statment i just like keeping my babies warm in the winter but if they hated it i sooo wouldnt make them i think thats wrong to force them :?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> if mine dont wanna wear clothes i would never force them
> 
> its not a fashion statment i just like keeping my babies warm in the winter but if they hated it i sooo wouldnt make them i think thats wrong to force them :?


my point in a nice simple way


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

ur welcome
hope ur little one is feeling better


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

here's a funny story for you-
my Beenie HATES clothes. within an hour he'd be nekkid again.
well i got him this cute fleece hoodie (freia has a matching one) and he hadn't even tried to take it off!
seems he's just PICKY with what he wears! 

i hope your pup gets used to the clothes, if not hopefully there will be one she loves and wears and then u can gradually switch em


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

She is completely back to normal now I think. Her poo is completely solid. Anyways, I just bought this one fleece jacket for her and it has velcro at the neck and around the tummy. I just really hope she wears this. I will keep my fingers crossed!! =)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

glad she is well.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone!! She's all better thanks to you all!!


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm so happy your baby is better! Good luck with the new jacket!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks!! I will need much luck!! I'm thinking she won't dislike it as much because it's just a velcro fastener at the neck and under the tummy. I'll let you know how it goes!! =)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Good to hear she is well


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you...I couldn't be happier!!  :lol:  :lol: I can't believe I'm so happy about my furbaby's poo!! LOL...


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

kimmiek915 said:


> Thank you...I couldn't be happier!!  :lol:  :lol: I can't believe I'm so happy about my furbaby's poo!! LOL...


Yes, it is amazing what we Chi lovers get excited about!


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi there~
My Max won't wear anything red, lol! Blue is fine ... Lavender is fine ... gray is fine... but NOT red!
I have a warm suggestion for your little guy while in the house ... or even out I guess.
I make bags stuffed with flax seed from the feed store and then make cute cases for them to keep my feet warm in the winter ... just pop it in the microwave for a minute or two and voila! I have terminally cold feet so I sleep with one near my feet all the time. Shortly after Max came to live here I discovered he was trying to curl up on my seed bag which is just barely his size.... so, I made a round one about the size of his little dog bed and he absolutely loves it! He gets all excited when he sees me walking toward the microwave with it and practically does back flips until the bell rings :lol: 
Stay warm!
Tamara


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I get excited everytime Turbo goes poop outside!!! It's the simple things in life! :lol:


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Maybe you cn give her some different cloths and she'd like it better. 

My Moco used to not like clothes. But i just clamped my hand around her mouth to keep her from biting me and put them on anyway. She didn't walk for almost an hour!!! I don't hardly ever take them off now and she seems to be just fine. I Just hate to see her walking around naked.


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Awwww


----------



## tinycharlie (Aug 16, 2005)

Alli said:


> In my humble opinion it has nothing to do with the clothes, but everything to do with dominance issues. Diego was exactly the same way when he was younger...he would literally tear my hands to shreds when I tried to do anything to him...clip his nails, clothe him, clean his ears, etc. He could be pretty vicous. I got some great advice on this board to make sure he knew I was the alpha and it worked like a charm within a week! He lets me do anything to him now without a fuss. It isn't as horrible as it seems to let them know you are in charge...you don't have to be mean and you can still spoil them. Good luck!!


ditto. It's got a lot to do with personalities and how they perceive the ranks in the family.... My Charlie was born submissive and I've always kept the alpha role (I read a similar article elsewhere Alli) it's not forcing, it's training. 

that is of course until you cross the line like paris hilton... totally different story. I really don't think any of the members here would really treat their animals that way though.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, I finally got her harness on this weekend. Of course I almost lost my hand in the process, but I'm not complaining. The problem is that she wouldn't follow my lead. She would just try to back up and get out of the harness, which she couldn't obviously. I think I'm just going to get her used to one thing at a time. Maybe I can get her used to the harness, and then I can move on to other clothes. I hope this will work, because I know she gets cold when we go outside. RIght now, I just wrap her up in my fleece jacket, but that's not gonna work forever. Thanks for all your advice everyone!! =)


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

My pup does not like clothes, but she has never been agressive about not wearing them. She mainly will just kinda let me put them on her and then pout until they come off, lol. But she did the same thing with her collar, too, and every day it aggrivates her less and less, so I think that maybe just getting them used to clothes gradually is the secret, and I like everyone's ideas also of associating the clothes with fun things, like treats and car rides and warmth.

I am glad your pup's poo is back to normal. It is so scary when a chi has problems like that because they are so small and fragile! Good luck with the clothes, and I really think you should get right onto cracking his aggressive behavior because that is not acceptable. And the younger he is when you teach him where he stands, the better off and easier your future training will be.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for all your great advice. I do plan on getting my puppy into training classes, but I have to wait until she gets her shots first. I did get an outfit that has the velcro strap that goes in front of the neck and under the belly. I'm hoping she'll be less aggressive when I put this on, since it won't be as difficult...hopefully. Well, thanks again for your great advice!! =)


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I kinda have the same problem.. and the reason I say kinda is because.... when Gadget doesn't want to wear clothes he will fight me tooth and nail.. growling and trying to bite... (Isay trying to bite because he can never get at me fingers... hehehehhe I figured him out) but when he is cold or wants his clothes on (he loves his pj's) and it is getting cold outside here so he likes to wear coats outside... He hates things that go over his head... even though he has a few of them.. but he loves the ones that velcro around his belly and neck..... And he loves his hoody's.... 

He loves his bandana's and collars and for some really weird reason (I just know it is weird) he loves those bead necklaces I make him... if I hold one up he will put his head right through it.... (don't ask I have no idea why he likes them and not his clothes going over his head) 

I mostly put bandana's on him in the summer time.. I get them wet they cool him off.. he loves it... the only problem is that he is always wanting me to get them wet.... (I am goign to put those bead things that you get wet and freeze in them some how) 

my only suggestion for you is to either put clothes on her that don't go over the head or don't put clothes on her.... 

I know that some dogs just don't like it... 

how old is she?


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Ok. I think there has been a misunderstanding in this thread. Kimmie, did you realize that Stephanie was upset that you were wanting to MUZZLE your dog, not MUSCLE your dog?? She spelled it Mussle but meant MUZZLE. And then she must not have caught it when you later got offended that you thought she said "muscle" but she never did. I think she read muscle as muzzle.

At any rate I'm glad that your dog is feeling better. These Chi's sure can have an attitude sometimes! Mine is a bit nasty to my dogs and cats especially when she's tired! She wouldn't DARE try it with me though. But she wants to, I can sure tell it! She used to try to bite at my hand to make me put her down when I was holding her. But if she tried that stuff with me I would give her a firm "NO!" and I would NOT let her down until she calmed way down and it looked like MY idea. This worked very well for me.

Good luck. And I agree that she needs to get used to sweaters and coats. Little Chi's just cannot retain any heat and are not suited for severe weather.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

what you want to try to do is start with the harnes as that is a necesity, put her it on in the house and then give her a treat or play with her or something to take her mind away from the fact she has it on. 
Its simmilar with babys in a way, my neice was trying to get her 1 year old daughter to wear a headband but she kept pulling it off so what she did was, put it on as quickly as possible and then straight away distract her with something, it takes their mind away from it to something else. after a while take the harness of her, fuss with her with the harness on. say well done and everything just before you take the harness of. after a while it should work.
you need to get her to associate the harness with good things, not muzzles or fights. hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

kimmiek915 said:


> I guess they just have to get used to it. I'm just going to get a muzzle and wrestle my baby. I am determined to get her clothed!!!


just to clear things up, i think this statement you made may have been what stef was on about. you clearly say you are going to get a muzzle cos you want her to wear the clothes.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you for your reply. As for the muzzle, there is nothing wrong with the use of muzzles as far as I'm concerned. My puppy is very viscious, so if I need to resort to this, I feel that I have the right to without being attacked by other people. If this was cruel, I really don't think they would sell it at all the major pet stores. Also, wrestling with my puppy doesn't mean that I'm going to wrestle her like she's a human. Obviously, I'm going to be much more gentle with her. For any of you out there that got worried when I said I would use a muzzle on her and wrestle her, please do not worry. I don't do anything to hurt my baby, and I'm always looking out for her best interest. As far as I'm concerned, it's not in her best interest to bite me until I bleed, and it' not in my best interest to have bits of skin bitten off my hands. So, please do not worry. Well, thanks for your advice again. I have had more success putting on her harness. =)


ps. This message is not intended to be rude, and I apologize if it was, but I just wanted to clarify things a bit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

thats ok, i hope my advice works


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have definitely tried the harness thing, but she bites me so hard that it's hard to get it on her. I'm waiting for this one outfit to arrive because it had a velcro strap under the neck and under the belly, so I'm hoping she won't fuss as much when I put that on her. Once again, thanks for your advice! i really appreciate it. I will try giving her treats and trying to get her to associate the harness and putting on clothes with something positive! =)


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

This is Smiffy's harness that is velcro, he is happy for me to put that on as it only takes seconds LOL


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

If he hates the clothes simply don't dress him up :wink: ...... I perfectly understand why he wouldn't like it as Billy doesn't either. I never force him and he's perfectly fine. At least his coat gets really nice and fluffy in the winter......


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for your advice. May I ask where you got that spiffy looking harness? That looks like it's really easy to put on. Please let me know. Thanks!! =)


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh and one more thing...I was just worried that she would freeze her little tushy off. I'm so not one of those people that are bent on making their chis wear cute outfits just for the sake of being cute. I just wanted to share...Thanks again!! =)


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Like i was saying before some times they fight it at first and then love there clothes. With the cold weather coming I had to get something on little Moco cause i couldnt stand the thought of her shivvering so much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

leave some of the clothes laying around for her to sniff, she may go over and lay on them then and it will get her used to them, put her some treats inside the clothes so she has to put her nose in there to get them out like someone else sugested. 
The thing is to be patient and get her to like the clothes before you put them on her, if she starts to fight when you put them on her stop and take them off as you will just erase all the work you will have done getting her to like them.
good luck


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me about that idea of putting treats inside the clothes. Also, I will definitely lay out her clothes so she can sniff them and get used to them. Thanks for all your great advice. I'll let you know how it goes!! =)


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

thats good advice from jodie
i do think everyone is being abit harsh to kimmie, she's a new puppy owner and came on here to ask friendly advice, if she didnt care about her chi pup then she wouldnt have come onto the forum to ask us all, so can some of the people on here just be alittle more kind, and again kimmie im so glad she is feeling better
all my love 
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
:wave:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jo...you are sooo soo nice. Thanks for backing me up. I think I was just being unclear, so that's why some people may have been offended. Like you said, I just want my baby to be nice and warm. It really breaks my heart when I see her all shivering because that makes me feel like a bad mommy. Anyways, thanks again for your support. You're one of the nicest people I have met on here. I wish you were in my area...it would be so nice if we could meet up with our chi babies and then they could play together. =


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

i know how you feel kimmie. People can be pretty harsh. Their are some good peole on this board though. The moderators are really helpful. i hope you find the answer to your problem.

LoriS


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

it was only unclear and was sorted out. :wave:


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Im so glad. Does kimmie know that it was sorted out?


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

One of the reasons I make Gadget clothes is because he is so small that most of the store bought ones are too big... It is like he is inbetween extra small and small... so I just make him his clothes.. I have fun and he loves keeping warm hin his little clothes.. and I can make them with any material I want... as long as it is functional...


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you, I do understand that the misunderstanding was sorted out. As for clothing my puppy, I'm just going to take it slow. Tonight, I'm going to try laying out the clothes, so she can get used to having them near her at least. Then, I'm going to get her used to her harness, and then I'll try putting treats in her clothes. Thanks for all your advice, and I'm sorry about the misunderstanding, but please rest assured that I DO NOT hurt my baby in any way, and I'm not a Paris Hilton in that I don't clothe my baby so she can be cute. I clothe her so she can be warm. Thanks!! =)


----------

